# Pregnant Cat acts like she's in heat



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

My vet says that my kitty is pregnant. She is due around July 12th. But the last 3 days she's been acting like she is in heat. She coos constantly, roles around on the floor, lays down with her butt up in the air...everything! I even caught my neutered male cat "taking advantage of her" last night. What's going on! 
I'm sure I'm just paranoid but I thought I'd ask. I've looked in books and on the web and haven't found anything that mentions this behavior. 
Any thoughts??? 
Oh my gosh! He's doing it right now as I type this! He's biting her neck and everything. Is this just role playing/submissive behavior?


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

The vet did feel kittens and she has all the tell tale signs of being pregnant. I do not think Surfboard actually completed the act. Can a neutered male even do that? Anyway, it was very dark both times and last night when I turned on the light he was just positioned over her. It may have to do with the discharge. I have not seen any but she is CONSTANTLY licking herself. That leads me to believe that there is something there for her to lick. 
Could she be ready to give birth??? The absolute farthest along she could be is 48 days. I'm not sure if you read my post earlier this month when I was trying to figure out if she was indeed pregnant but she got out one night when a friend was watching her. It is based on the night that she escaped that we figured her due date. Is 48 days too early for her to be showing these signs?? Should I be worried? 
Should I separate them! Zoë and Surfboard are attached at the hip. They would go nuts if I had to separate them for a week or two until she has the kittens. They eat together, they sleep together, they play together, and they follow each other everywhere. They would sit on opposite sides of a door and cry for two weeks!! However, if it is absolutely necessary then I will do it for Zoë’s safety and for that of her kittens.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I'll close this one as you dont need two identical threads.
It only confuses people like me! 

Heres a link to the other one, since the other one has replies thats the one ill leave open.

Other topic-
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6648&highlight=


----------

